# Enterprise Group T.E



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I purchased 3000 shares of this stock yesterday (sold half my position in DML.T)

Its a potential play on the BC LNG market. They do directional drilling for pipelines plus plus.

QUICK FACTS
Trading Symbols: E-TSX
Share Price: $1.00
Q3 2013 Revenue: $10 million
Q3 2013 EBITA: $3.9 million
Est’d 2013 EBITDA $11 million
Est’d 2014 EBITDA $33 million
Shares Out Basic May 28 110.1 million
Market Cap: $110 million
Net Debt: $22 million
Enterprise Value (EV) $132 million
EV/EBITDA 2013 12x
EV/EBITDA 2014 4x
http://www.enterprisegrp.ca/s/Home.asp


----------

